# Reel Worthless Biloxi Report



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Late report but just now recovering from the weekend. We fished Devils Tower and 8501 the first day. Plenty of 30-40lbs YF at both. We saw BM at 8501 we couldn't get to bite. Fished Nautilus and the rip the second day. The rip was just west of Horn Mt and ran North and South. It went from Horn Mt to Independence. We caught a few dolphin, some small YF, and a wahoo. No marlin bites. Won a little money on the calcutta with a 35.8lb dolphin. Good Luck.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job Capt Myles!!!!!!!!! Need some of those famous bloody pics thou


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Good job Myles. Timmy you sure have a lot of time posting all over here today you better be at our games.....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good work. That was the only time I've ended up being glad to get a phone call saying we weren't fishing a tournament. How were the seas out there?


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

At least you were in the money Capt. good job. If I'm not mistaken, you have placed in the last 3 tournaments? Not a bad track record. We were fun fishing just east of you. Some nice mahi at Horn. We saw a white caught in front of us while we were jigging bait. Looks good out that way.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

good job guys... making money beats pullin pud...lol... i am working over so i have another 13 days before i head home... the water turned to crap over here after i talked to yall but was still good further south....


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Good work. That was the only time I've ended up being glad to get a phone call saying we weren't fishing a tournament. How were the seas out there?


Sloppy 4-6ft and rainy.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

superchicken said:


> At least you were in the money Capt. good job. If I'm not mistaken, you have placed in the last 3 tournaments? Not a bad track record. We were fun fishing just east of you. Some nice mahi at Horn. We saw a white caught in front of us while we were jigging bait. Looks good out that way.


 
We have been lucky so far. Hope we can keep it going.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> We have been lucky so far. Hope we can keep it going.


 Don't be so modest Milo! There's alot more to it than luck, those guys are good. See you at ECBC next weekend!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

big blue said:


> Don't be so modest Milo! There's alot more to it than luck, those guys are good. See you at ECBC next weekend!


No doubt about it Big Blue.....Good luck next weekend


----------

